# Movies that got snubbed out of an oscar or oscar nomination



## Stalin (Feb 20, 2009)

Recentl,y a lot of people were disspointed when the dark knight was not nominated for move of the year.s This is just one of many examples of movies that were snubbed outta of an oscar. What movies do you think were unfairly subbed out of an oscar or least an oscar nomination?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2009)

How Green Was My Valley isn't even in John Ford's top 10, he's made so many other better movies.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 20, 2009)

The Dark Knight was hardly a contender for best picture. Heath was great but the movie was only good.


----------



## Dan (Feb 20, 2009)

Dark Knight was my favourite movie of '08 so I was a little disappointed, I can't really think of any others atm.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 20, 2009)

shawshank redemption

fight club

dark knight

goodfellas


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 20, 2009)

Jaws.......Jaws........and Jaws.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 20, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Jaws.......Jaws........and Jaws.



WHat film did jaws lose to?


----------



## Chee (Feb 20, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> The Dark Knight was hardly a contender for best picture. Heath was great but the movie was only good.



The Dark Knight shares a 94% with Slumdog Millionare on RT. Except for The Wrestler (98%), both those films share a higher percentage than the other films that were nominated.

Yea, it was a believable contender for best picture.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 20, 2009)

Chee said:


> The Dark Knight shares a 94% with Slumdog Millionare on RT. Except for The Wrestler (98%), both those films share a higher percentage than the other films that were nominated.
> 
> Yea, it was a believable contender for best picture.



Plus, it got into a crapload of top 10 lists of a lot of critics, mostly in the top 5. Even rolling stone is bithing how it got snubbed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 20, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> WHat film did jaws lose to?



One Flew Over the Cookoo's Nest.

I actually understand that one. I guess I should say Spielberg got snubbed for not being nominated at all as best director.


----------



## Chee (Feb 20, 2009)

*spits out water*

Spielburg hasn't been nominated for any best director?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2009)

Lord Yu's post was accurate.  TDK was good.  But was it Best Picture Nomination worthy?  Nope.  Not even close.

I think Eastwood deserved more Best Actor recognition for his performance in Gran Torino.


----------



## Chee (Feb 20, 2009)

Mickey Rourke better win that category. Haven't seen the movie yet though.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 20, 2009)

Did The Wrestler get nominated for best picture?


----------



## Chee (Feb 20, 2009)

No. I'm pissed off about it too.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 20, 2009)

The dark knight was totally suited for best film and specially for best direction if you think its too much reward for a "comic" film.

Good films are good films, no matter if they are classic, modern or blockbuster. This was the right time to give recognition to the comic genre with a film that surpassed all done so far in this particular genre.

Lord of the rings did with fantasy film so why not TDK

P.S: How green was my valley is the best film of all time 

Chee: Spielberg has 3 Oscars. Director and film for Schindler's list and direcotr for Saving private Ryan


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 20, 2009)

Movies about men in tights can't even get a nod.


----------



## Chee (Feb 20, 2009)

And he wasn't even in tights in this one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 20, 2009)

I meant he should've been nominated for best director for his work on Jaws. But everyone thought it was the editer who made that good.

Anyway, I think TDK didnt get it because it had a massive budget and had the right genre. I think they prefer smaller movies that don't have all the resources that TDK has but still manage to woo the audiences anyway. 

So while I wish TDK was nominated, I can see why it wasn't compared to the rest of the stuff.


----------



## escamoh (Feb 21, 2009)

TDK should have been nominated for best picture. it's gotten overrated to hell but it's still a technically fantastic film imo

most of all i am disappointed that The Wrestler was not nominated for best film, easily the best film of the year.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 21, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I meant he should've been nominated for best director for his work on Jaws. But everyone thought it was the editer who made that good.
> 
> Anyway, I think TDK didnt get it because it had a massive budget and had the right genre. I think they prefer smaller movies that don't have all the resources that TDK has but still manage to woo the audiences anyway.
> 
> So while I wish TDK was nominated, I can see why it wasn't compared to the rest of the stuff.



but the lord of the rings had a massive budget


----------



## Batman (Feb 21, 2009)

The Dark Knight would have gotten the nod if Batman had been a regular detective and the Joker hadn't been in a clown suit. If there were no gadgets.

It deserved the nod. But they're not that comfortable with the genre yet. Considering the LOTR came from a piece of classic literature, those voting could at least console themselves into thinking the film is deserving of it's notoriety, however comic books are still seen as the bottom of the barrel in terms of literature to the layman.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Feb 21, 2009)

Casino Royale & Collateral


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2009)

Casino Royale wasn't that good.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 21, 2009)

Casino Royale? Really? I disagree.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 21, 2009)

Its true that Lotr got it, but I'm speculating they did that so at least one Lotr would win. I mean, I think Scorsase did far more superior movies to "The Departed", but that was his only best picture award. It seems like people simply felt that a Scorsase movie deserved an award, so gave it to that. Just like with Return of the King.

Also, I dont think 2003 was a great year in general. "Lost in Translation", "Master and Commander" and "Mystic River" weren't that great imo.


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2009)

I hate LotR.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Feb 21, 2009)

Iron Man.  Or at least Robert Downey Jr. as Tony Stark.  I thought his performance was Oscar worthy.


----------



## Even (Feb 22, 2009)

The Dark Knight 

best movie of '08, imo


----------



## keiiya (Feb 22, 2009)

- The Shawshank Redemption.
- Apocalypse Now.
- equiem for a Dream.


Considering the films that have been nominated this year, I think maybe The Dark Knight should have been been nominated. Slumdog Millionaire was just terrible. The Reader was a nice film but I haven't even heard of Milk.
The Oscars are a joke now a days anyway.


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2009)

Yea, the Oscars always focus on the films that are character studies. I think they should really shake it up a bit, both Iron Man and TDK were great big budget films that also had a great story and characters to go along with it, instead they nominated all of the small pictures...NOT EVEN THE WRESTLER MADE IT.


----------



## keiiya (Feb 22, 2009)

Chee said:
			
		

> NOT EVEN THE WRESTLER MADE IT.


You have no idea how annoyed I am aout this. I'm hoping Rourke wins Leading Role at least.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2009)

> Iron Man. Or at least Robert Downey Jr. as Tony Stark. I thought his performance was Oscar worthy.



Just no. 

I don't mind TDK being nominated since half of the ones that have been nominated are fairly mediocre anyway. Im seriously sick of Biopics winning oscars tho, minus a couple most of them are terrible.


----------



## cacophony (Feb 22, 2009)

The Wrestler for best picture


----------



## Kuya (Feb 23, 2009)

keiiya said:


> Slumdog Millionaire was just terrible.



You're trippin, that was a fucken good movie


----------



## Oujisama (Feb 23, 2009)

No no, The Dark Knight is definitely worthy of an oscar, its just the selection process of the Academy that sucks. I mean, Crash won best picture. The nominations seem to completely ignore everything anybody thought about the movie, and just pull movies out of their asses. Benjamin Button had ratings in the 70's, and The Reader?! What the FUCK? It was critically panned, with a 60% on rotten tomatoes. Why does a bad movie get to take the Dark Knight's place? Its all just bullshit


----------



## Stalin (Feb 23, 2009)

Rotten tomatoes deson't decide if movies are good. For example, 300 got mixed review but I loved it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 23, 2009)

"Waltz With Bashir"

One, not nominated for best animated film(and they had three contenders for chrissake) and two, not winning best foreign language.

I also feel bad Michael Shannon, best part of Revolutionary Road...but come on, there was no way Ledger wasn't going to win.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2009)

Mickey Rourke was the only major snub yesterday.

Sean Penn didn't deserve to win...not this year.  But he's one of those people that the Academy worships.  Anytime he is nominated...he will be a major contender.  -shrug-


----------

